# Chronic Shippers Society



## Eclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

You know you have a problem when your OTP is an OT3 or even an OT4 and sometimes you can't do anything but just plain ship everyone/everyone.

This club is to discuss our pair-picking woes and general lack of control on focusing on any one true pairing.

Anyone is allowed to discuss any fandom and any shippings, but please no ship-to-ship combat. Unless it's a civilized debate.

Considering this is a Pokemon forum, I might as well start with the *Pokemon* fandom. For the games, I usually ship the main player/rival, but sometimes I ship the male player/female player together. Unless it's Black and White, in which case I ship N/Everyone. :U
For the anime, I'm your typical shipper. Pokeshipping, Contestshipping, etc. Ikarishipping is my particular guilty pleasure.
Pairing peeves would have to go to Pearlshipping. I really can't understand it, unlike Advanceshipping.

I hope this is allowed here.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 14, 2011)

Jhonen <3 Equius OTP
Also Kanaya <3/<3< The Universe OTP

That is all for now.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh my god, Homestuck is the absolute worst. I think I have all my pairings in order, but there's always a page that makes me go "This pairing actually sounds cute too...". It's just one of those things that make me ship Everyone/Everyone. 8C


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 14, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> Oh my god, Homestuck is the absolute worst. I think I have all my pairings in order, but there's always a page that makes me go "This pairing actually sounds cute too...". It's just one of those things that make me ship Everyone/Everyone. 8C


Just wait until you start reading fan adventures and the hemospectrum is flipped and Eridan becomes your favorite character.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 14, 2011)

why not I'll join too

the troll mafia game is making me ship Nepeta<3Feferi which is _really weird_ but also femslash and I love femslash.

Also don't even get me started on TF2 ahaha


----------



## Mai (Jul 14, 2011)

_the troll mafia game_

YES.

Okay this is silly but everyone acting like the trolls and squabbling around (i havve no feelins) is the best thing ever. You could toss out about any pairing out there and suddenly THAT IS MY NEW FAVORITE SHIP. I already liked Equius <> Nepeta for several reasons, but now with that picture and everything I _love it._ And now I'm thinking that Feferi in-game broke up with Eridan is now Nepeta's moirail or something. It's... making me consider a fanfic based off this once the mafia is over. I probably won't, but the idea is _so tempting_ right now. 

_Be the Sea Dweller Lowblood._ That has some of the most hilarious things ever, and you should read it. My pairings from there (they must sound _really _bizarre out of fic) are:

Eridan <3 Nepeta.

Karkat <3< Eridan.

Equius <3< Gamzee.

Nepeta <3< Tavros.

And now I'm _really _ hoping Vriska <3< Cuvier becomes a thing. I don't know why.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh god, I ship _everyone_. Terribly. I used to ship relatively normal, conventional stuff, and it's just gotten weirder and weirder to the point that I'm ashamed of quite a few of my pairings (oh god, I can think of two off the top of my head that _nobody must ever know about_) and the last two TV shows I've seen with real people in I finished thinking "I wonder if people write RPS for this?" and then was sort of disappointed when they didn't. I feel awful, awful for shipping _anything_ RPS-y, though, because real people are a step too far. It's just a kind of morbid curiosity, I swear. >< 

But I ship people in just about every TV show I watch, including: Doctor Who, Sherlock, Torchwood, The West Wing, Buffy, Life on Mars, Ashes to Ashes, Merlin, Firefly, Torchwood, House and others I'm forgetting (ask for details).

Oh, and I play videogames, too. And I ship people from Tales of Symphonia and Phoenix Wright as if it were my job.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 14, 2011)

Mai said:


> _the troll mafia game_
> 
> YES.
> 
> Okay this is silly but everyone acting like the trolls and squabbling around (i havve no feelins) is the best thing ever. You could toss out about any pairing out there and suddenly THAT IS MY NEW FAVORITE SHIP. I already liked Equius <> Nepeta for several reasons, but now with that picture and everything I _love it._ And now I'm thinking that Feferi in-game broke up with Eridan is now Nepeta's moirail or something. It's... making me consider a fanfic based of this once the mafia is over. I probably won't, but the idea is _so tempting_ right now.


do it do it do it







also i will have you know this is your fault


----------



## Mai (Jul 14, 2011)

... If you keep on drawing those adorafantastic pictures. :D I suck at writing, but... I WILL TRY TO MAKE THIS STORY A THING THAT EXISTS.

Okay, now to think of a better backstory than I have now!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 14, 2011)

Mai said:


> _the troll mafia game_
> 
> YES.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Jhonen <3 Equius
Equius is Troll Nic Cage.
Wait...
THAT MEANS VRISKA <3 EQUIUS :O


----------



## Eloi (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes! =D

My one true pairing is JadeShipping in Pokemon Special/Adventures.

What is JadeShipping?

YellowxBlue(girl)! =D

Y'all should  probably consider looking into it! =3


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone has their guilty pleasure/forbidden ship. And Feferi/Nepeta actually sounds ridiculously adorable. :D


Just gonna drop this here.
Also that is my headcanon Nepeta voice.


Just for the Eridan/Nepeta crack. xD

I know at least one video with crack Doctor Who ships all over the place as well...

And eeee Jadeshipping is absolutely perfect ahaha. Not that I didn't ship Everyone/Everyone in special anyway...


----------



## Keltena (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay, I actually did make a list of all my ships across fandoms at one point. It was, uh... a little short of 70 pairings long.

That being said, joining~ Re: what's been said in this thread...

Nepeta/Feferi is _awesome_ okay. I have this headcanon that they tried having a blackrom relationship in order to fill up their quadrants, and the result is something along the lines of...

"Nepeta, I made you cookies!"
"Ooh?"
"They're your least favorite kind! Because I hate you."
"Aww, darn you, Feferi! Hehe, hate you too!"

...yeah.

Be the Seadweller Lowblood isn't my absolute favorite thing unlike most people, but it's still pretty good and I should finish it. Hm. Better get on that. I did really like the musical numbers though, those were awesome. :3

Agreeing that Tales of Symphonia and Phoenix Wright are way shippable... and Danni, did you say pairings that _no one must ever know about_? Please, tell us more about these pairings... /takes notes

Awww, Jadeshipping is the cutest. <3 It's not quite up there as much as Chosenshipping and Preciousmetalshipping but I do like it.

Guys guys guys. Anyone familiar with invalidgriffin's HS art? She does all this awesome headcanon stuff about the ancestors (mainly Darkleer and Aradia's ancestor) and it's amazing. I ship them so hard now. xD;


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 15, 2011)

> Okay, I actually did make a list of all my ships across fandoms at one point. It was, uh... a little short of 70 pairings long.


Hahaha, I must do this sometime, just to see how long it'll be.



> I know at least one video with crack Doctor Who ships all over the place as well...


Oooh can I have a link, please? :)

The insanity that is the Doctor Who fandom makes me feel a little better about shipping strange things (the kink meme (_so_ NSFW) has fics for everything including Eleven/Weeping Angel, Harry/Giant Clam, K-9/TARDIS and Mickey/Big Yellow Truck), but most of that is complete crack, while I genuinely ship things like Donna/Agatha Christie.

My squickiest ToS pairing is probably Raine/Genis, although that's far from an OTP of mine. Likewise, my wrongest AA pairing is Iris/Dahlia and Doctor Who 



Spoiler: Good Man Goes to War



River/Amy which oh god I ship _more _now what the _hell_


----------



## Eloi (Jul 15, 2011)

> And eeee Jadeshipping is absolutely perfect ahaha. Not that I didn't ship Everyone/Everyone in special anyway...


I do too, which brings me too my response to this:



> Awww, Jadeshipping is the cutest. <3 It's not quite up there as much as Chosenshipping and Preciousmetalshipping but I do like it.


Solution: GoldxSilverxBluexYellow. Two-girl, two-guy, ménage à quatre anyone?


----------



## Littlestream (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll join too. 

I wasn't originally a shipper... but that didn't last too long. Now I ship plenty in pretty much every series I like/have liked/like but don't generally think of. Naruto, Pokemon, Sailor Moon, Artemis Fowl, Warriors, The Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel, Harry Potter, Skulduggery Pleasant... that's only some of them. And I like more than one pairing for most of those. 

For Pokemon, I ship Ferriswheelshipping in the games and Chosenshipping is my Pokemon Special OTP. I even have more than one OTP... help me.


----------



## Michi (Jul 16, 2011)

I ship characters a lot... It's my dirty little secret that only one person knows about irl.

Whenever I start playing a new game or start watching a new anime, I rather quickly find one pairing and it becomes a literal fixation of mine until I lose interest in the series, and even then I still remain part of the fandom solely for that pairing.
For Pokémon I go with Isshushipping. It literally renewed my interest in Pokémon. And PreciousMetalShipping.
As for other fandoms... I fiercely advocate Suzalulu (which needs a better name but they only other name is... Yeah...) from Code Geass and quite a few I won't mention! Some of them are just too embarrassing to mention even anonymously.
This was difficult for me to post.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm becoming more shippy lately. My newest favorite pairing is PinkieDash (Pinkie Pie/Rainbow Dash from MLP:FiM). I'm also becoming interested in shipping N and Silver (From the games).

I'm a Ferriswheel shipper too. That's the thing...I can support multiple pairings with the same character.

So sign me up!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

<3 <> <3< c3< Shippers Gotta Ship c3< <3< <> <3


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome, new members. <3

... Derp, after searching for days for that Doctor Who video Danni, I just can't find it. I found it on tumblr so pffff.

Also oh man, kink memes. They could be the best/worst part of any fandom. Take Hetalia for example; so much fanwank but there's lots of good stuff too. Incidentally, kink memes could introduce me to a new crack ship or something. Currently my favorite crackship at the moment is Rose/Scorpius from HP. I just live for the potential awkward family reunions. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone else does this, but I have extremely shallow ships (based almost entirely on how attractive two guys look) that I don't give a toss about and probably abandon quickly, and then I have ships I'll have with me for months or years, based more on character interactions and relationships more than anything. I don't really care whether anything is canon.

For instance I was hardcore into House/Wilson for like two years but now I'll just occasionally think about it because I'm sort of disappointed in the turn the show has taken, but it's still a second category type of ship for me because I still really like them.

My current one (and anyone who follows my dA will know this) is Nikolai/Kirill from Eastern Promises, but that's just so. Obvious. Aaargh.
What I hate about this ship (and a lot of my ships really) is that the fandom is really teeny-tiny for some reason so there's almost no fanstuff :( I'm pretty sure I've drawn the entirety of the Eastern Promises fan art (though I have managed to rope some people into the fandom and someone drew a very nice picture, so we're gaining ground) and I have a .txt while with all the fanfic available, a little over 50. 

I have this condition where if my fandom is tiny I feel compelled to contribute to it and if it's large I'll just be like w/evs.

My most terrible secret is that I enjoy Putin/Medvedev RPS and have written and drawn it except I lost all sense of shame relating to this pairing months ago it's all good. It's a lot of fun.

the only thing I don't like about shipping is drama 8( some people take pairing fictional or semi-fictional (because honestly RPS is pretty much fiction, we're just working off the people's public personas. I have no idea what Putin is like in private, I just write him like a Bond villain) people way too seriously. SHIPPING WARZ are the worst thing.


----------



## Littlestream (Jul 19, 2011)

Uggh, ship wars. I've been lucky so far, the closest I've come to being caught in one of those was when I was talking with a non-shipper friend of mine, but the things I've heard of.... It would be nice if all shippers could get along, no matter whether they ship Character A with Character B or Character C. But that's probably just wishful thinking.

On another note, does anyone other than me associate songs with different shippings? I've recently come to associate Ferriswheelshipping with the music that plays during the credits of Black and White, "Every Time we Touch" reminds me of pretty much all forbidden love from Warriors, and I associate "I am Sailor Moon" with Lupin and Tonks... there's a story behind that one.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh geeze, ship wars. Ship-to-ship combat is the worst thing unless it's actual legit debating. And even then people can get dirty and personal about it. And Littlestream, I too, want shippers to get along but that's pretty impossible, e.g. the Naruto fandom.

And ooh songs. I love myself shippy songs. "I am Sailor Moon" for Lupin and Tonks? How? PFF XD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally get into my fan shipping stuff to relax and have fun, so I literally cannot understand spending energy on taking it seriously. Some people seem to have stronger opinions about who shags who than about stuff like abortion. IT IS SILLY. Very silly indeed.

Oh god I am the worst person because I actually make playlists of songs I associate with some ships if I'm dedicated enough. That way I can put it on when I'm drawing or writing fandom stuff.
Right now I'm going through my artists A-Z to finish my Eastern Promises playlist. Some of the songs I associate with pairings make no sense though i.e. an Aqua song for Putin and Medvedev. I also associate Kirill from Eastern Promises (watch this film) with Sabrina's Boys Boys Boys because I was doing a song/writing meme once and this song came on. The idea of a rough, closeted, violent, drunken and spoiled son of a mafia don dancing to this incredibly gay 80s song is great.
ps i didn't use this song in the meme because it's literally impossible

I often want to make videos for fandoms until I remember I can't use Flash lawlz. Then I silently cry.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 19, 2011)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Oh god I am the worst person because I actually make playlists of songs I associate with some ships if I'm dedicated enough. That way I can put it on when I'm drawing or writing fandom stuff.


Haha, that's how I write practically all my fanfics. I have so many random pairing or fandom playlists on my iPod...


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh god, ME TOO maybe one day I will discover how to make fanmixes and will use my amazing music-sorting powers for good.

Speaking of, I love fanmixes generally, but I KEEP finding ones that look brilliant on LJ, try and download them, and find that the download link expired three years ago. It's horrible ;;


----------



## Michi (Jul 20, 2011)

Shipping wars are really annoying. Even though I'm the one who usually starts them.
If my favorite shipping from any fandom is in any way insulted I silently rage at the offender but I hold back from starting a shipping war except for extreme cases.

As for songs and music...
Anything by Utada Hikaru or Ayumi Hamasaki instantly makes me think of Suzalulu, without fail. Except Flavor of Life, that doesn't make me think of any shipping. The biggest culprits are slower ballads, due to a really amazing fan video dedicated to the pairing that had an awesome ballad called "Sayonara no Jikan" by Kokia. "Can't Wait 'Til Christmas" by Utada is the really big one and I should make a video with it...
"Call Me When You're Sober" by Evanescence makes me think of LeafxCrow from Warriors and to some extent all relationships in the series that have gone bad.
Lastly, Lady Gaga songs always seem to play in the back of my mind whenever I read love scenes in certain books like the Maximum Ride series.
And that's about it right now.


----------



## Littlestream (Jul 20, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> And ooh songs. I love myself shippy songs. "I am Sailor Moon" for Lupin and Tonks? How? PFF XD


I was listening to it while reading book 6 and it only got stuck in my head around chapter 29. 

I said it was a story, but I never said it was much of one. XD

And Volcarona, What ships in Warriors _haven't_ gone bad other than Firestar/Sandstorm and Dustpelt/Ferncloud? Warriors relationships are pretty messed up. And that's just in-series. The fanfictions complicate all that even more. Which is why I generally don't read them anymore (At least not the shipping ones).


----------



## Michi (Jul 20, 2011)

Littlestream said:


> And Volcarona, What ships in Warriors _haven't_ gone bad other than Firestar/Sandstorm and Dustpelt/Ferncloud? Warriors relationships are pretty messed up. And that's just in-series. The fanfictions complicate all that even more. Which is why I generally don't read them anymore (At least not the shipping ones).


I... Honestly don't know. D:
I was thinking relationships that go bad with the two members still living. There might be a lot more stable mating groups if the Erins didn't kill off another character ever 20th page! But they have to kill characters because that's part of what makes the series interesting, so.


----------



## .... (Jul 22, 2011)

All my ships are Homestuck ones.

All of them.

[Terezi <3< Vriska FTW]


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

Mawile said:


> All my ships are Homestuck ones.
> 
> All of them.
> 
> [Terezi <3< Vriska FTW]


AAAAAAAALL OF THEM

ERIDAN <3 NEPETA OTP


----------



## Keltena (Jul 22, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> AAAAAAAALL OF THEM
> 
> ERIDAN <3 NEPETA OTP


fuck im falling down all these ships

JADE <3/<3</c3< KARKAT OTP


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

Keltena said:


> fuck im falling down all these ships
> 
> JADE <3/<3</c3< KARKAT OTP


No dude.
Obviously Jadzia <3 Feferi


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2011)

YO GUYS, IMMA LET YOU ALL FINISH, BUT HOTSON IS THE BEST PAIRING OF ALL TIME!


----------



## Glace (Jul 22, 2011)

Is it too late to join this?

Klaine and Samcedes. :3


----------



## Keltena (Jul 22, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> No dude.
> Obviously Jadzia <3 Feferi


bluh bluh fan adventure

But sure, Jade <3 Feferi


----------



## Minish (Aug 8, 2011)

hello my name is Cirrus and I am a chronic shipper nice to meet you :D

Though to be fair, I really don't ship as much as I used to, and also, it seems to be fairly random as to whether I'll be shippy when watching/reading/intaking something. For some things I can't help but begin to ship like crazy (e.g. Avatar tLA) and then for others (Buffy) I maybe ship a few characters vaguely but don't really care that much? (Although that doesn't include total canon like Giles/Anya, obvs obvs. why does no-one see the LOVE?)

It doesn't seem to really make sense, because AtLA is full of young characters who at any other time I would feel a bit weird about shipping, and Buffy in particular is full of great, sincere and interesting friendships and dynamics. OH WELL.


----------

